# Bunk Mattress



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Our 25RS-S served us well last year...we spent a total of 31 nights in it!!!

The girls, 5 & 6 last summer, had a few "accidents", even though we put plastic over the mattresses. The plastic would pull away during their sleeping motion, and when they "had an accident"...you guessed it, soiled mattress.

I did the best I could to clean up on the road, and when I got home, I literally hosed them down and scrubbed them. I got them clean, but in the process, I faded the heck out of them, and it really bugs me. I realize that there will be more accidents down the road, but I want to protect the matrress the best I can, and eventually replace them.

My questions are .....

What do you folks out there use as far as plastic barriers, AND how do you go about getting a new mattress for the bunks??

Has anyone ever ordered such an item from Keystone?? Any idea of cost?? Can you pick up at the factory??

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My dealer had to replace one of mine when new because it had a tear. I would try the dealer first.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I believe Walmart had plastic covers that the mattress went into and then you zipped it up
so it wouldn't come off.
I don't know if they still have them or not
As for replacing the mattress have you checked with your dealer.
I think they are the same size as cot mattresses that may be a route to look at
Just a thought

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Go to either Wal-Mart, Kohls, or U-Haul and buy the plastic zipper moving bags. Work great.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The inside is nothing more than 3 in foam rubber. You can replace that. Do you know anyone that sews? Maybe they can cut one end and then install a zipper in the cut. Replace the foam and after washing the fabric in a washing machine, put in new foam and zip up.

John


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I got this tip off this site. Take a twin sheet, fold in half, sew the bottom and the side. Ta da, you have sort of a "pillow case" that fits the bunk mattress perfectly. You could buy the foam and put it in one of these.

Or you could do the same idea with a shower curtain (measure to size) and make a plastic cover (or a softer "water resistent" type shower curtain). Ta da, a water barrior for the mattress. Using the size of a twin flat sheet, makes a very snug bunk mattress cover.

Good luck.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

I haven't needed to cover mine w/ plastic, however I did purchase egg crates and cut to size (I think I measured the bunks and might have purchased Queen or king egg crates and cut in half??), added a twin sheet and the twin sheets stays put. Maybe adding egg crate would keep the plastic in place and also add more protection before you get to the foam mattress.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would be leary of getting a new mattress of cover from either the dealer or Keystone. I would think the odds of matching the fabric would be pretty slim.

I think I would make - or have made - some washable slip covers, and then slide a moisture barrier between the slip cover and the mattress.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

https://www.rvpartsoutlet.com/newstore/nojava/index.cfm

This parts dealer sells almost any size and for great prices. The manufacturer of the mattress is paramount. They list the 34x74, and you can call about the 28x74.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

U-Haul will have mattress covers that will solve one problem.

I would recommend either the dealer or just order a king size memory foam topper from Overstocked.com and then cut it down to make two twins. Sew a outter case from an old twin sheet and you're good to go....


----------

